
WannaCry savior is rewarded with a year's free pizza and $10K for saving Internet - dsr12
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/05/16/wannacry-savior-rewarded-years-free-pizza-10000-saving-internet
======
SideburnsOfDoom
FYI, the pizza freebe from JustEat will be due to this tweet, where the
company logo is visible.

[https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/82757171061030502...](https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/827571710610305024)

------
gopalv
> The British press essentially doxed him, stripping him of his anonymity and
> privacy.

Good news and bad news ...

~~~
John_Cena
Its unfathomable to me how many of my engineer graduate friends are sharing
the information of his person on Facebook and other social media sites. Why
don't people understand this is dangerous?

~~~
lithos
The original malware author is probably already dead for affecting Russian
banks. Or having a bad time somewhere for hitting someone outside the law.

Don't people realize how dangerous it is to write untargeted malware.

:mostly joking:

------
rootsudo
While, how much money did the Wanacry black hat pocket?

Really makes you wonder if it was worth it.

Granted he did it out his own curiuosioty with no promise of a reward.

But still. It seems a bit petty. 10K and pizza.

~~~
Iv
If you are in for the money, being the good guy is not worth it. Which,
counter-intuitively, is how you get incorruptible good guys.

Also, if he were in to save the world, I would bet he had a good week.

